# Bambi my Baby Boy



## nicole7125 (Mar 21, 2014)

Bambi was the one that started it all. I was at my worst mental state and my mom suggested I get a betta fish. We used to own betta fish a lot ( once we had like 10) and they always died , then we didn't know why. I said okay let's get me a baby. On March 7, 2014 I saw this tiny little thing with the biggest eyes .. I knew I wanted big eyes over here. For his first few months living with me he was in a bowl and he had his own little plant. He even had his own friend , Dumbo a ghost shrimp. Yeah he died. I urged my mom to get me a ten gallon and so we did. Bambi lived in that ten gallon for two weeks. I thought Bambi was a girl (he was young) so I asked my mom to get me 3 other girls . Here comes Bandera Luna, Nevelyn, and Nari. The first night Nevelyn beat Nari up and Bandera Luna and Bambi swam away together. I removed Nevelyn and put her in the bowl. The next morning Nari was in such a horrible state . I took everyone out and bought dividers. I put back the girls and put Bambi in his bowl because I had seen he was the one who was fighting. Through out the months I saw him grow into this gorgeous creature. He was so beautiful. Time passes by and i adopt these two amazing fish and for Christmas my parents bought me another ten gallon with dividers. His birthday was great and he was finally happy..Warm and cozy with his own little home and everything. He would happy dance every morning and he would pose everytime I brought the camera around him.. everything was well but one day he got Popeye and it got really bad. I wasn't able to recover him. He suffered a lot and so did I. He died Saturday night .. I cried oh so much.. I lost my everything and it hurt. (╯︵╰,) I miss him.
















March 7, 2014 - June 20, 2015 
<3 SIP baby boy
P.S sorry for such a large photo.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing one of mine! Are you going to get more Bettas? Bambi was such a beautiful Betta. Swim in peace, Bambi.


----------



## nicole7125 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you  
I actually decided to just keep my two males in the ten gal. If I ever decide to get another betta I'll divide it back to 3.


----------

